# deutsche Bedienungsanleitung X85 / Eagle Ultra Classic



## tom02 (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute ,

habe mir zu Weihnachten ein X 85 im guten Zustand geleistet natürlich nur mit englischer Bedienungsanleitung ich weiß die Frage wurde hier schon öfter gestellt in den letzten Jahren aber vieleicht hat ja jemand eine pdf-Datei. Nach meiner Erkenntnis sollte das Eagle Ultra Classic gleich dem Lawrance X 85 sein. Ich bin natürlich auch mit einer Kopie zufrieden erstatte natürlich alle Unkosten #:


----------



## tom02 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: deutsche Bedienungsanleitung X85 / Eagle Ultra Classic*

Suche natürlich eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung aber denke das war jedem klar :vik:|peinlich


----------



## Paterdammer (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: deutsche Bedienungsanleitung X85 / Eagle Ultra Classic*

Brauchst Du noch Hilfe oder hat es sich schon erledigt? Ich habe auch noch so ein Teil mit deutscher Bedienungsanleitung. Eine Kopie sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## wallerboyweilburg (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: deutsche Bedienungsanleitung X85 / Eagle Ultra Classic*

Ich hätte es gerne

EAGLE Ultra Classic


----------



## tinameri (12. März 2020)

Hallo Wallerboyweilburg,hast du die Bedienungsanleitung auf deutsch gekriegt?
Wenn du die hast und willst du jemanden weiter helfen dann kannst du die auch mit mir teilen.Falls das etwas kostet zage mir bitte Bescheid.
Ich bin Anfänger mit diesem Thema und brauche ich Hilfe. Danke voraus grüße


----------



## Lajos1 (12. März 2020)

Hallo,

allgemein dazu, wenn man in Deutschland ein Gerät kauft und es ist keine Bedienungsanleitung in Deutsch dabei, so stellt dies einen erheblichen Mangel dar und man kann den Kauf rückgängig machen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## jkc (12. März 2020)

Ob das vor rd. 25 Jahren, als das x85 auf den Markt kam auch so war?


----------



## Lajos1 (12. März 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Ob das vor rd. 25 Jahren, als das x85 auf den Markt kam auch so war?



Hallo,

ja!

Gruß

Lajos


----------

